# Ayuda con TDA8567Q



## maxwellsmart (Oct 31, 2007)

Hola a todos, les quería pedir algo de ayuda para hacer andar este integradito. Es un Amplificador de 25 x 4 para el auto. Armé la plaquita, todo como dice el Datasheet, y no funca, se escucha muy feo cuando subo un poco el volumen. Además calienta demasiado (creo), aún sin señal de entrada.
Creo que una de las causas podría ser el pin 15, que lo mandé a positivo con una R de 10k, pero la verdad que ni idea.
Otra opción es que sea el integrado. que se yo.
Bueno, desde ya les agradezco a los que contesten, que será de gran ayuda.


----------



## //pollo// (Oct 31, 2007)

hola amigo forero! prueba armando el circuito para la seleccion de modos que sale en el datasheet, creo que ese puede ser el problema, sino lo otro es que tu integrado sea trucho o que has hecho mal la placa quiza, aqui te paso el datasheet para que lo veas y mires el circuito para la seleccion de modos, prueba con eso y dime como te fue.

bienvenido al foro!

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## maxwellsmart (Nov 1, 2007)

Gracias por la respuesta, pero la verdad que creo que es el integrado, porque medí continuidad entre las patas de cada una de las salidas, y 2 me aparecen cortocircuitadas. No creo que eso sea normal.
Tambien es raro que caliente tanto sin señal de entrada, si no está amplificando nada.
El tema del pin MODE, lo probé también mandandolo a positivo directamente, pero nada, ahora ni siquiera escucho ruido.
La placa está bien armada, la miré bien y medí si se me habían tocado algunas pistas, pero está todo en orden.
Voy a ver si compro otro integrado, y rogar para que ande.

Bueno, muchas gracias por la respuesta, cualquier otra contribución será agradecida.

Nos vemos!


----------



## maxep (Nov 1, 2007)

maxwell pero no smart(me dicen a mi)
eiii. no sera que calienta por q esta cortocicuitado?
en la placa no hay ningun corto>?


----------



## //pollo// (Nov 1, 2007)

hola! puede que tu problema sea que tienes un integrado falsificado, yo te aconsejo que vallas a la casa de electronica donde lo compraste y les pidas que te lo prueben o que te lo cambien en todo caso

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## maxwellsmart (Nov 1, 2007)

Gracias por los consejos. La verdad que ya me cansé de revisar la placa, y está todo bien, y no es que sea una placa muy complicada, son 8 componentes locos! Así que estoy seguro que debe ser el integrado.
Veré de comprar otro a ver cómo me va.

Muchas gracias, después les cuento cómo me fue.

Adios.


----------



## maxwellsmart (Nov 3, 2007)

Listo, solucionado el problema! Al final era el integrado. Que bronca da tener que comprar un integrado por segunda vez, porque el primero estaba roto. Y bue, así es la vida, me alegro de que ahora ande.

Bueno, muchas gracias por sus respuestas, y ya volveré pronto a preguntar otras cosillas.

Nos vemos!


----------



## //pollo// (Nov 4, 2007)

hola! que problema tenia tu integrado, venia fallado de fabrica, era trucho o se te quemo a ti?

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## maxwellsmart (Nov 5, 2007)

Hola, que tal? 
Calculo que el primer intergrado que compré tenía algún problema, porqeu apenas lo conecté por primera vez, se escuchaba muy feo para volumen bajo, y horrible cuando lo subía un poco. De repente me dejó de andar, y medí continuidad en las salidas y una o dos estaban conrtocircuitadas.
Así que compré otro, saqué, puse el nuevo, y anduvo de 10.

Lo único creo que me quedé corto con el disipador, porque lo tuve andando un rato pero con un solo parlante y parecía una estufita, me imagino cuando le ponga los 4, espero que se la banque.

El pin de MODE lo mandé directamente a masa al final, el circuito que salía en el Datasheet era para evitar el ruido que hacen los parlantes cuando uno lo prende, pero la verdad que no me molesta, asi que lo puse derecho a +12V.

Bueno, nuevamente gracias por sus aportes, espero que a alguien le sirva, la verdad que es un circuito muy fácil de armar, relativamente barato (me salió algo de 50 mangos armarlo completo, en cajita y todo) y anda lindo. Ideal para el mp3 en el auto.

Nos vemos! cualquier otra cosa pregunto o pregunten.

Adios.-


----------



## //pollo// (Nov 5, 2007)

hola!en que casa de electronica compraste todo?de que parte de mendoza eres? xq tambien soy de mendoza.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## maxwellsmart (Nov 5, 2007)

Hola, que tal? Te cuento que las cosas las compré en Electronica Mendoza (no es publicidad esto?). La verdad que se portaron bien, porque el segundo integradito me lo dejaron al costo, así que me ahorré unos mangos. Y es verdad que ellos no tienen cómo probar que yo no me la mandé.

Ah, soy de Godoy Cruz.

Bueno, te dejo, nos vemos.-


----------



## //pollo// (Nov 5, 2007)

ahhh ok!yo tambien compro ahi, yo soy de guaymallen, algun dia nos tendriamos que conocer para intercambiar información jeje.

nos vemos!

saludos!

P.D.ido disculpas a los moderadores si quiza hicimos publicidad, aclaro que no fue mi intensión


----------

